# Did someone say Spoos were sissies???



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I gotta tell you I have just solved a puzzle. I have not been able to catch them at it but the dogs started their game either thinking I wouldn't mind or they got so involved they forgot me & my camera. One is my Giant Schnauzer who is a 77 pound slab of muscle. This dog is no joke. The other is my Standard Poodle who will be 8 months old near the later part of the month. For what he lacks in her mass of muscle he makes up for in agility & agility. She's no slouch in the agility department but he's the first dog we had that can really keep up with her. 

These photos look vicious but there was no blood shed or injuries. They seem to have rules to their game. No ears, no belly bites, no leg bites, although they do fake a move that direction only to go a different way. There is not a mark on either dog, not even redness of the skin on the pup, no heated places on the Giant but it looks fierce.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Scanning through the pictures, I had to add this one. He's the cutest little stinker toting his leaf around trying to get someone to see they need to come try to steal it. 


FYI - please ignore the AWFUL haircut. Purely my fault along with the sticky weed sap.


Sorry, I don't know how to get the photo upright


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Ditto! This is Zephyr at 3 mos and Zorro at 12 years.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

reraven123, such good looking dogs!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks, right back at ya!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Love the pics! You can see how much fun they’re having. My mini poo used to play like that with Dory. It sounded and looked so ferocious lol, but no one was ever hurt or marked, and it never turned into a fight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’ve always had males and they played nicely with the ladies. Buck would be ecstatic to tango with your giant, and she could lead He would stand his ground, if it was for real. Standard poodles should not be discounted just because they have fancy groom options


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Jojogal, I've decided to play referee until I'm certain. For one thing with the speed & power that they're doing all this, I don't want one of them to get into a chug hole & break something. So I'm gonna be on hand for saying, 'cool it' or 'that's it'. At times they were like watching two dancers. Other times they were like watching a boxing match but of course they were not doing damage to each other. I was rather proud of him for stopping even if he had to be reminded. That's pretty good control considering how amped up he was.

Mfmst, I think far too often people never consider past the hair. That's a shame too. A lot of people miss out on something special due to superficial. It's comical because people see this & they assume my Giant is the big weenie. "Look at her, she lets those little dogs take her bones." But the dog who comes to our place with the intent to hurt one of those tiny dogs or me will discover the beast behind those glowing eyes is so much worse than anyone bargained for. With her friends she is the biggest push over. I hope Mr. Layne picks up a little of that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

dogsavvy said:


> Scanning through the pictures, I had to add this one. He's the cutest little stinker toting his leaf around trying to get someone to see they need to come try to steal it.
> 
> 
> FYI - please ignore the AWFUL haircut. Purely my fault along with the sticky weed sap.
> ...


Hahaha! This is sooo familiar to me!! I've never had a dog beg to be chased like my spoo puppy. I've learned that if I just ignore whatever she's holding, she'll quickly lose interest and drop it.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka and his buddy, Champ... a Cane Corso... at the dog park. They were always glad to see each other. Two big boys having fun. 

For this image, Tonka was deliberately put in his one-and-only Continental.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...just cute pictures. They are having a wee of a time. And isn't it just great? Dogs do learn how to be careful and play rough but never wind up hurting each other...at least usually. My 90 lb Doberman use to play with my 5lb Chihuahua and he was so careful of her. Smart. That's how your GS is with your spoo. And no kidding about being agile. Aren't they just amazing? 

Terrific pics! Everyone.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Tonight, Mr. Layne is getting a new lesson. My Collie is working the back yard where she takes care of our 10 hens. At night she protects them from ***** & possums, by day she protects from birds of prey. She's a good farm dog. Well Mr. Layne went to work with her for a couple of hours & he wanted to try & get the Collie to play & she shut him down, work time. Work Poodle, WORK! It's good for him. Someone has loosed their hunting hounds (they're not supposed to as it's the wrong time of year but they lie & say they're **** hunting. It's infuriating.) Anyway, the Collie is on high alert. The Giant's in front & getting some much deserved rest but she's on high alert & poor Mr. Layne has no one to romp with so he's patrolling the back yard  He adapts well.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Dogsavy, loves those photos! You know they are having a blast!! Wish my Norman had a pal to play with. Still on the search though!!!

I love how serious this game they are playing is getting, lol!! Very fun time for them. Nothing but fun and joy there! The 4th photo cracks me up of your Standard in mid air about to pounce!! Love that action shot.


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

What a beautiful schnauzer! Glad they play well together.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

dogsavvy said:


> Jojogal, I've decided to play referee until I'm certain. For one thing with the speed & power that they're doing all this, I don't want one of them to get into a chug hole & break something. So I'm gonna be on hand for saying, 'cool it' or 'that's it'. At times they were like watching two dancers. Other times they were like watching a boxing match but of course they were not doing damage to each other. I was rather proud of him for stopping even if he had to be reminded. That's pretty good control considering how amped up he was.
> 
> Mfmst, I think far too often people never consider past the hair. That's a shame too. A lot of people miss out on something special due to superficial. It's comical because people see this & they assume my Giant is the big weenie. "Look at her, she lets those little dogs take her bones." But the dog who comes to our place with the intent to hurt one of those tiny dogs or me will discover the beast behind those glowing eyes is so much worse than anyone bargained for. With her friends she is the biggest push over. I hope Mr. Layne picks up a little of that.


We had nearly 28 years of Standard Schnauzers. Average weights around 55 pounds. They were crazy fierce when protecting their kids or our property, fearlessly attacked large dogs like German shepherds and Dobermans (and once a 600 pound steer) who dared approach a child. Yet a toddler could pull food out of their mouths, and they were very gentle with pups and small dogs at the dog park. They foiled at least 2 attempted break and enters that we know about. Now we have an 83 pound Standard Poodle who is a gigantic coward. Hides behind me at the least threat, gets beaten up by a 7 pound cat on a regular basis. He is sweet and gorgeous, but so timid.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Charlie's Person said:


> ... Now we have an 83 pound Standard Poodle... Hides behind me at the least threat, gets beaten up by a 7 pound cat on a regular basis...


Hilarious, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Charlie's Person said:


> We had nearly 28 years of Standard Schnauzers. Average weights around 55 pounds. They were crazy fierce when protecting their kids or our property, fearlessly attacked large dogs like German shepherds and Dobermans (and once a 600 pound steer) who dared approach a child. Yet a toddler could pull food out of their mouths, and they were very gentle with pups and small dogs at the dog park. They foiled at least 2 attempted break and enters that we know about. Now we have an 83 pound Standard Poodle who is a gigantic coward. Hides behind me at the least threat, gets beaten up by a 7 pound cat on a regular basis. He is sweet and gorgeous, but so timid.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


Wow! That would be hard to adjust to. Poor SPOO. I went on a pretty lengthy search until I found a Standard Poodle from parents who had natural guardian instincts. Because my Giant has been such an awesome dog, I'd considered the Standard Schnauzer but everyone I talked to said they would be dangerous to have with our tiny Chihuahuas so I finally checked them off my short list. My husband didn't think he could survive another Giant. Those pups are ten hands full until they're about 2 yrs old. The Standard seemed like such a good choice for our lifestyle. Mr. Layne is such an easy puppy to raise & thus far he's showing some spark as far as being protective of his home/humans. He's just not quite bold enough yet to drive someone back...yet.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

dogsavvy said:


> Wow! That would be hard to adjust to. Poor SPOO. I went on a pretty lengthy search until I found a Standard Poodle from parents who had natural guardian instincts. Because my Giant has been such an awesome dog, I'd considered the Standard Schnauzer but everyone I talked to said they would be dangerous to have with our tiny Chihuahuas so I finally checked them off my short list. My husband didn't think he could survive another Giant. Those pups are ten hands full until they're about 2 yrs old. The Standard seemed like such a good choice for our lifestyle. Mr. Layne is such an easy puppy to raise & thus far he's showing some spark as far as being protective of his home/humans. He's just not quite bold enough yet to drive someone back...yet.


We have severe allergies so the Spoo is excellent for us. We laugh about the poor guy's cowardice - but his amazing gentle nature makes him a natural for a potential Therapy Dog. Have an application in, goal is visiting fragile seniors and disabled persons

My husband wryly jokes that we don't need a guard dog. I am generally a calm and friendly person, but should anything threaten kids or vulnerable persons, I have a white hot temper and absolutely no fear

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sometimes soft but never sissies at our house either. I can't find a pic just now, but for years Lily and Peeves had tons of fun based on him trying to herd her. She was always faster and had much more broken field running advantage, but he has herding smarts and as they did laps in the yard and she was starting to come up behind him he would turn and run towards her and she would get body slammed (100 pounds to 36). She loved it and would always restart the whole thing. Once he stopped reciprocating we realized it was time for Javelin to join the crew so she would stop crashing into Peeves to try to get him to play. Even though Lily and Peeves are the same calendar age sadly GSD get old faster. She still thinks she is four and plays with Javelin as his equal. I will say that at this point, Lily is 11 and Javelin is a powerful 4 year old, I am happier with her slamming into a 50 pound dog rather than a 100 pound dog.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

That's the thing with the Giant. They are powerful & have not a clue just how strong they are. They bounce, spin, bolt, etc... & when my girl was young she did a flying tackle on my old Collie. My old Collie was the classic Lassie-type dog. There were things a proper Collie just doesn't do. Slamming into another dog was one of those things. That poor old dog would get so mad she could have killed me & the pup both except... that's just not done either so she did pinch me one day & stomped off to the house. Sadly, the Giant slammed into her one day & damaged her hip socket. She was not genetically hip dysplastic, it was due to the injury from the pup. Three years later we had to put the old girl down due to that damage. Thankfully she had taught the Giant the ways of guarding & farm dog work, which the Giant passed on to our young Collie, & they are both passing to Mr. Layne. I have to limit his exposure to the young Collie as she does not appreciate his type of play. She likes playing with the Giant but Mr. Layne hasn't learned to ease up when he plays with her. I do let all three of them out together & that's a treat to watch.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Sometimes soft but never sissies at our house either. I can't find a pic just now, but for years Lily and Peeves had tons of fun based on him trying to herd her. She was always faster and had much more broken field running advantage, but he has herding smarts and as they did laps in the yard and she was starting to come up behind him he would turn and run towards her and she would get body slammed (100 pounds to 36). She loved it and would always restart the whole thing. Once he stopped reciprocating we realized it was time for Javelin to join the crew so she would stop crashing into Peeves to try to get him to play. Even though Lily and Peeves are the same calendar age sadly GSD get old faster. She still thinks she is four and plays with Javelin as his equal. I will say that at this point, Lily is 11 and Javelin is a powerful 4 year old, I am happier with her slamming into a 50 pound dog rather than a 100 pound dog.


Poor Peeves! Lily is so agile and smart that I'm sure she drives him round the bend!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Peeves and Lily have great affection for each other, but he does have an appreciation for a calmer girl to play with now that we can rely on Javelin to take the edge off her.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Johanna said:


> Poor Peeves! Lily is so agile and smart that I'm sure she drives him round the bend!


I wish Lily could come and play with Charlie. He annoys quiet dogs at the dog park by barking directly into their faces and body slamming them , all in an attempt to get them to wrestle, chase and play

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily doesn't do dog parks, so not the right wrestling partner there unfortunately.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Lily doesn't do dog parks, so not the right wrestling partner there unfortunately.


Oh well. We don't have a yard for Charlie to run in, so have to spend a couple of hours a day on long hikes along the mountain trails or at the local dog park to give him enough exercise. We keep meeting the nicest people, and such well socialized dogs! Makes sure we get enough exercise too, added benefit. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------

